# respraying wind mirror cover



## TigerUK (Apr 1, 2012)

*respraying wing mirror cover*

I want to respray my wing mirror from satin silver to metallic silver to match the car.

I've bought a plastic grey primer and reflex silver spray can. But I'm not sure how to go about it...

Do I need to sand it down to the bare plastic and apply primer and paint. Or can I just spray the reflex paint after lightly sandting the top coat off?

What grit should I use to prepare for the primer?

What grit should i do on the primary to preare for the colour coat?

Do I sand down the colour coat for the clear coat? if so what grit?

Cheers.


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

use 800 wet and dry on the satin silver to key it up, then give it a light prime, use 1500 to smooth primer then 2-3 coats of reflex let dry then couple light coats of clear coat then 1 slightly heavier top coat.. hope that helps


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

you could just scotch the current silver and bang the new silver straight over the top then lacquer it


----------



## TigerUK (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks for the tips. the satin silver has paint chips all over it as it was battered pretty badly over the years so I decided to put a plastic primer coat on it as reflex paint on bare plastic probably won't last. Did 2 light coats of primer, 1 coat of reflex paint and letting it dry. The paint takes a while to set by the undercoat is ready in 15 mins according to can.

Thanks for the tips on the grit, should I grit the reflex pain to get it super smooth or just put lacqur on it and do it after? Also what lacquer is best? I'm using halfords primer/undercoat and halfords paint.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

You don't need to flat the basecoat satin sliver. You just need to flat your primer once that's smooth and ready. 
Apply a light coat of colour, then apply two nice even coats leaving to dry between coats, it should now be covered, the last coat should be a very light even coat (drop coat) this helps the metallic/perl sit even, leave this to dry properly, no need to flat any of this. Then your ready to apply your laquer this should just be two-three nice even coats.


----------



## J.D (Apr 26, 2012)

Andy is like the Yoda of car bodywork.....


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Andy is the king of this section , to be honest I don't know why I answered as 
I knew Andy would be along to tell you how to do it properly lol. Whenever I have a paint 
Question Andy sorts it


----------

